# Track sizes?



## edkedk (May 2, 2013)

What are the definitions of the circle diameters for the different R numbers, (R1, R2, R3, etc.)?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

edkedk said:


> What are the definitions of the circle diameters for the different R numbers, (R1, R2, R3, etc.)?


It has to do with the curve diameter, R3's makes a 360 degree circle with 16 sections.
I think the R2's makes a 360 degree circle with 12 sections.
The R5's, it takes 24 sections make a 360 degree circle.

The greater the R# the more gradual the curve will be, the larger trains will need the larger R# to run on. Some of the larger trains won't work on the lower R#'s.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

:smokin:


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

This screen shot may help with what size radius is equal to the R value.
From what I've read, LGB and Aristocraft is about the same but Piko is different.

http://www.stanstrains.com/HC12LGBScreenSt.htm

Here is my source for this info...

http://forums.mylargescale.com/29-beginner-s-forum/3629-r1-r2-what-size-curve-radius.html


----------

